# 10 out of 12 months considered normal?



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

I heard most JW in the union only work about 10 months out of the year. Is this normal? I'm a good/hard worker, and was hoping for steady employment in the union


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i work about 4 months out of 12.... 

so could be worse


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

xebo said:


> I'm a good/hard worker, and was hoping for steady employment in the union


Don't work yourself out of a job!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I take every Thursday afternoon off to golf. Does that count?


----------



## xebo (Jul 6, 2014)

So...I still don't know the situation....


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Want more $/hr? Take less days/year.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

xebo said:


> I heard most JW in the union only work about 10 months out of the year. Is this normal? I'm a good/hard worker, and was hoping for steady employment in the union


It depends - lots of factors - but yeah, that sounds about right.

I do other things when I am laid off so I make it work for me, plus what I get paid when I am working more than compensates for it monetarily. Add in my benefits are still working even if I am not.

I suspect you want to be non union, some folks would prefer the steady lesser compensation. If gives them a feeling of security which some folks cannot get when things are more fluid. You have to decide what xebo wants for xebo.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

xebo said:


> I heard most JW in the union only work about 10 months out of the year. Is this normal? I'm a good/hard worker, and was hoping for steady employment in the union


Maybe they work 10 months out of the year because they can't make it on 9 months pay.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

After 20 years in the trade I enjoy that time off to relax, especially in the winter.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

You can expect layoffs in this trade, union or not. Just a fact in construction.


----------

